# Generac 15KW Air Cooled Issues



## Don Ivener (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi Folks:
I need some help. This propane 15KW generator model 0046753 is several years old but has only about 4 hours on it. I am using it with a Generac ATS. It has destroyed three control boards and I can’t seem to find the problem. It has also destroyed two laser printers. The latest “hint” of a possible direction to search is the note from the company that repaired the board most recently.
Here is the note,”This email is to inform you that the generac controller you sent in has been repaired. It looks like a voltage spike came through and wiped out 4 diodes, 2 transistors, and, we know this was a spike because it wiped out every ic chip except the driver for the lights on the edge of the board. Everything has been repaired and retested on our system. a load of 12 amps was placed on the relays to ensure they contacts were ok as well.” Can any of you suggest where the issue lie# and what to look for before I install the control board? The board is a 0D8615
Thanks Very Much.
Don
Naples Fl


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Don,

First don't take what I'm about to tell you personal. I will only state the facts based on 45+ years of power generation behind me.

The system you have was designed as the cheapest way to generate an transfer power. A system like that is inherent to failure even w/o the compounding of lighting strikes/power surges where you live (past Fla. resident here). 
What I suggest is verifying your grounds are installed properly, with less than 0.01 ohm resistance at any connection. If all that proves correct, pull your ground rod an verify there is not a glass built up on the rod or surrounding earth. Also make sure you have but one ground point, ie not more than one ground rod/s on the system tie. You can have 20 rods but they all have to be hooked to the same point, not in different areas. Lastly after you have verified all your grounds I would install quality surge suppression on the utility side, as well as on the genset side, an the load. Quality suppression is not cheap, but it is cheaper than buying control boards an such.

Fla. has such a high water table (save a few places) most of the time a single 8' ground rod will suffice, however I have seen contractors cut rods, an the home owner always thought they were protected. 

Most all lighting strikes an surges come threw the neutral first an grounds second with the load phase last, so make sure all your wiring is to NEC an local code. You can pick up quality suppression from most any electrical supply houses.
HTH

Kenneth


----------

